# Huntsman model 241 by The Atlanta Stove Works, Atl. CA



## Damian (Oct 7, 2012)

I recently picked up this old stove, it's a little rusty but structurally seems to be there.  I was wondering if anyone could give me some insight on whether it is worth running this.  The stove was free so i won't get my feelings hurt lol. 
                      I'm primarily concerned with the ability to actually install this stove legally I was hoping maybe someone might have a manual or install specs. 
                      Then my next concern is with the actual efficiency of this stove.  Is it worth just getting another more efficient stove.... how much more efficient are the new ones?  If anyone has anything to help it would be appreciated.


----------



## begreen (Oct 7, 2012)

Looks like it might be restorable with some elbow grease. Is there a baffle inside? Firebrick?

You'll have to check your local and state regs as to legality in your area. It will never be as efficient as a modern stove, but with good burning practices it still should heat well. Dry wood and sufficient air are key.


----------



## Damian (Oct 8, 2012)

There are fire bricks scattered about inside, along with the last burns ashes!  I really have to pull them out and clean it to see if they are all there.  I'm trying to get a good idea of the township situation before i invest too much time.  The town told me they work off the manufacturers specs, i do not have these.  So i don't know if there are any hoops i can jump through to use this stove legally.  I did notice one thing when i looked at it yesterday though, the top air flow knob was welded closed....I wonder if that is going to hurt me with the air flow you were speaking of.  I think the top knob is for start up, but i could def be wrong!  Thanks for the help already!


----------



## begreen (Oct 8, 2012)

The upper air control would work best with a baffle in place a couple inches above the firebrick. Then you could use it to introduce secondary air for cleaner burning. Personally, I'd pass on this one, but if you are looking for a project shop stove, then it might be fun to play with.


----------



## jabush (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the forums!
I've been heating my house with that model for 6+ years now and am very happy with the performance.  Once cleaned up and painted it will look new.  The lower "step" top actually extends into the stove and becomes the baffle, and while not as efficient as an EPA stove, I manage to burn mine fairly clean.  I can't figure out why the top air draft is welded shut.  When I am preparing for an overnight burn, I get it cranked way up, shut down the lower drafts and open the top draft 1-1.5 turns.  This routinely takes me through the night with plenty of coals for the morning restart.  Do a search for Atlanta Huntsman as there are a few threads on here with more info.  Also, if you would like the manual, pm me your email addy and I'll send you a copy.
If nothing else, sandblast that puppy and put a fresh coat of paint on it.  You'd be surprised at the number of folks looking for old stoves like that.
Good luck...


----------



## Finest Fishers (Oct 18, 2012)

jabush said:


> Hi and welcome to the forums!
> I've been heating my house with that model for 6+ years now and am very happy with the performance. Once cleaned up and painted it will look new. The lower "step" top actually extends into the stove and becomes the baffle, and while not as efficient as an EPA stove, I manage to burn mine fairly clean. I can't figure out why the top air draft is welded shut. When I am preparing for an overnight burn, I get it cranked way up, shut down the lower drafts and open the top draft 1-1.5 turns. This routinely takes me through the night with plenty of coals for the morning restart. Do a search for Atlanta Huntsman as there are a few threads on here with more info. Also, if you would like the manual, pm me your email addy and I'll send you a copy.
> If nothing else, sandblast that puppy and put a fresh coat of paint on it. You'd be surprised at the number of folks looking for old stoves like that.
> Good luck...


Damian, Thats a unique and cool stove. Man I can see that stove walnut shell blasted or any media like soft sand or slag to clean it up...piece of cake. I nickel plate lots of my doors on restorations, and those draft knobs and deer on door would just glow awesome Its fun restoring older stoves in good shape. Thats a neat stove ya got there


----------



## greenskeys (Dec 1, 2012)

jabush said:


> Hi and welcome to the forums!
> I've been heating my house with that model for 6+ years now and am very happy with the performance. Once cleaned up and painted it will look new. The lower "step" top actually extends into the stove and becomes the baffle, and while not as efficient as an EPA stove, I manage to burn mine fairly clean. I can't figure out why the top air draft is welded shut. When I am preparing for an overnight burn, I get it cranked way up, shut down the lower drafts and open the top draft 1-1.5 turns. This routinely takes me through the night with plenty of coals for the morning restart. Do a search for Atlanta Huntsman as there are a few threads on here with more info. Also, if you would like the manual, pm me your email addy and I'll send you a copy.
> If nothing else, sandblast that puppy and put a fresh coat of paint on it. You'd be surprised at the number of folks looking for old stoves like that.
> Good luck...


 
Do you still have the manual for this stove?


----------



## pen (Dec 6, 2012)

Webbie just added the manual to the hearth.com wiki.  It came compliments of member Jabush.

here's a link https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/Atlanta_Stove_Works/

pen


----------



## downey230 (Dec 26, 2013)

I tried to download the manual from that link but I was unsuccessful can someone help with this?


----------



## pen (Dec 26, 2013)

downey230 said:


> I tried to download the manual from that link but I was unsuccessful can someone help with this?



Make sure you have Adobe Acrobat Reader installed since it's a .pdf file.  Here's a direct link https://www.hearth.com/images/uploads/ASW_Huntsman241.pdf


----------

